# Sammelbestellung im gentoo-shop

## longint

Haben noch mehr Leute Interesse an einer Bestellung im gentoo-Shop? Vielleicht koennte man sich ja zusammentun und die Versankosten von immerhin US$ 7 minimieren. Ich persoenlich wuerde mich mit einer Kappe beteiligen. Regional bin ich in der Region Bodensee und MA ansaessig, andere Location auf Anfrage...

----------

## zORN

gute idee... wär bei ner bestellung dabei... muss ja mal flagge zeigen und zu meiner neuen linux distri stehen!  :Very Happy:  ... hmm und das obwohl ich sie noch nicht wirklich beherrsche!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

OK wareum nicht, bin ywar eher in linz, das laesst sich sicher schon regeln...

jax

----------

## KiLLaCaT

OK warum nicht, leider gibts nur 3 produkte, und ich bin in linz, aber sonst kann man ja darüber sprechen.

jax

----------

## benmen

Ich hab mir bereits mit einem Freund zusammen, der auch Gentoo nutzt, eine Kappi + T-Shirt gekauft.

Wir kommen aus Dortmund und Bochum.

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## Udo

Ich komme auch aus Dortmund,aber mich würden eher ein paar Aufkleber interessieren,weil mein Läptop doch etwas hermachen soll:-)

----------

## Stere

Wenn Ihr nochmal was bestellt, würde ich mich gerne "reinhängen". Bin aus Castrop und die Portokosten kann man sich ja teilen. Eine kurze PN wäre nett.

Wie hat eigentlich Dortmund gegen Bochum gespielt? Bloß nicht antworten, ich will das jetzt hier nicht im Forum lesen! Will es mir gleich ansehen  :Smile: 

----------

## SNo0py

Sinnvoll wäre auf jeden Fall eine Aufteilung in .at und .de, rein um Überweisungsgebühren und Versandgebühren zu sparen.

Ich würd gerne was mitbestellen, ich würds auch organisieren, nur hab ich leider keine Kreditkarte  :Sad: 

Also: einer meldet sich, dem wird bis zu einem Stichtag das Geld + ~ 2 Euro für Aufwand, Risiko und Porto überwiesen. Dieser bestellt und versendet einfach an alle in .at weiter....

So weit die Theorie - wer bestellt in der Praxis?

----------

## zORN

bin wiegesagt dabei... hab nur leider keine cred-card...

----------

## longint

Also, ich koennte das schoen uebernehmen, wenn es denn genug Interessenten gibt. Persoenliche Uebergabe in der Region Bodensee oder Mannheim waere vorteilhaft, ansonsten muss ich Einzelpakete schnueren...

PS: Wo hast Du denn im Shop (Sorry, store) Aufkleber gesehen?

----------

## viz

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Persoenliche Uebergabe in der Region Bodensee oder Mannheim waere vorteilhaft
> 
> 

 

Das sind wir schon zu zweit, wohne nahe Mannheim. :]

----------

## qwerty

Hi !

Ich wuerd auch gern was mitbestellen, komme aus Recklinghausen  :Wink: 

bis denne,

qwerty

----------

## zORN

 *Quote:*   

> ansonsten muss ich Einzelpakete schnueren...

 

... würde mich sehr darüber freuen... wann dürfen wir denn unsere bestellungen bei dir abgeben ?!  :Very Happy: 

----------

